# 1995 Schwinn Moab Elite S



## KodiakBear (Feb 6, 2010)

Just built this up a couple days ago. I'm pretty proud of it, it's a budget/crap build made mostly with stuff I had laying around. So much fun to ride, rides like a tank, can't wait to huck with it. Heavy = more momentum!







1995 Schwinn Moab Elite S
Surly 1x1 fork
Stock Tioga Headset
EA50 Stem, 4" riser sette bars
Rhyno Lite to XT hubs
2.6 Ardent, 2.25 CST Caballero
Shimano Alivio Cranks w/ RF bash gaurd
SRAM X.5 Rear Shifter & Derailleur
BB7 180mm front, SD7 levers
Stock Shimano Canti Rear
Crap 28.6 Seatpost
Odyssey Mike Aitken BMX Saddle (my favorite part)


----------



## Tekmo (May 28, 2012)

I dig! You did it right, still rollling?
Just building up a 94' Schwinn High Timber. I'll post it when done
:thumbsup:


----------

